# Google Checkout in India ?



## boosters (Aug 27, 2007)

I want to know that Google Checkout is now avilable in India for sellers. If no, when did it comes there is any news comes from google.


----------



## ahref (Aug 27, 2007)

I think it is not available, no chance in near future.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 27, 2007)

No, it is not at the moment. I think it will be when "beta" stage is over after 2-3 yrs


----------

